# Misfire code but not missing 04 Nissan maxima



## Mike1002 (May 19, 2018)

I had a p0303 code couple weeks ago so went ahead and changed all plugs and coil packs.Now I’m getting the same p0303 code again checked all wires and injectors everything is up to specs the car is running great no signs of a misfire and no loss of power what else could be the problem has anyone else had this problem. Forgot to say it’has around 240,000 miles thanks.


----------



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

FYI - Moving this thread from Site Support/Help to the A34 2004-2008 forum.

Cheers,

Erik


----------

